
Mary Jo White to Step Down as S.E.C. Chief - peterkshultz
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/15/business/dealbook/mary-jo-white-securities-and-exchange-commission.html
======
dharmon
Skeptic hat theory: of all Trump's proposed policies, 90% of which are DOA,
one that may garner some support is limitations on "revolving doors", limiting
public servants ability to work for private sector businesses they were
potentially watchdogging.

The SEC may be the absolute worst in terms of revolving doors. Maybe White's
getting out while she it is still legal to get those oh-so-sweet "consulting"
gigs?

Rational hat theory: working for the SEC is just a shitty job.

~~~
ams6110
> 90% of which are DOA

Like the assurances that Trump "could never" win the election?

~~~
scrollaway
I don't think that's a fair comparison. But assuming it is, I'm fairly certain
the majority of people would _love_ for Trump to somehow actually hold the
secret to politics and do really well, be one of the greatest presidents, etc.

The more likely scenario however is that that won't happen.

The skills you need to get elected are not the same as the skills you need to
lead. This is a lesson commonly taught throughout history: Getting to power
and staying in power are two completely different jobs, and there is no
guarantee that just because you know how to get in power so well, you'll be a
good leader.

This works for trump and also works for Hillary in reverse when you think
about it. She's a career politician with a _crapton_ of experience in getting
things done in the government, but doesn't know how to get elected.

~~~
forgetsusername
> _The more likely scenario however is that that won 't happen._

I put the probability precisely equal to Clinton holding the secret to
politics and doing really well.

> _Getting to power and staying in power are two completely different jobs_

The implication here is that somehow Trump conned people into voting for him.
The reality is that there are actual, real people who believe in some of the
policies he's proposing.

Trump is already dialling back the rhetoric regarding deportation and the wall
and other things. The literal proposals are ridiculous. But I think you'll
find many people will like the direction he goes, just not in Silicon Valley.

~~~
scrollaway
> _The implication here is that somehow Trump conned people into voting for
> him._

I don't know how you're getting that implication from the sentence you quoted.

> _I put the probability precisely equal to Clinton holding the secret to
> politics and doing really well._

She doesn't hold the secret to politics, she's just incredibly experienced.
And, if there is a "secret to politics" it's very much the various things she
was accused of: being double-faced, managing bribes, etc. Those things don't
make you _electable_ , they're just good at keeping you in power.

Like I said, getting to power and staying in power are very different
skillsets.

------
mburnett
From the article:

> Ms. White was expected to leave no matter the outcome of the election.

------
001sky
why is a story 7 hours old with 11 points and 3 comments ranked #page 2 of hN?

This is actually news, and sort of important.

But the article above has 300 points.//?

